# Fibroid



## Alexp

Hi. I have two firbroids in the muscles of my womb. The largest is covering my cervix and compressing onto it. This is what is causing me the discomfort I have. I have been told this will get worse as the baby gets bigger.
I had a scan on Fri which showed the baby to be healthy and fine but the sonographer said this fibroid was quite large and that I would have to have a ceasarean. It was this lady that actually explained it all to me.:flower:
I had to look this up on the internet previously as I had repeatedly asked the specialist and midwives why had I got so much discomfort. ( I cannot stand for more than an hour or walk far at all.) They didnt know why ! Surely the connection between the two should have been noticed. The specialist even made me feel like a hypercondriac and laughed it off. :nope:
Checks I had three years ago after 5 losses showed these fibroids but nothing was done.:growlmad:

Has anyone else had this and how do they do the ceasarean with a fibroid in the way ?


----------



## KandyKinz

Fibroids are actually very common (up to 20% of women have them) and most fibroids actually cause no problems at all. Unfortunately in some women... and I'm afraid your in that minority group.... they can grow quite large in less then ideal spots... And by the cervix is definitly one of those less than ideal spots.

I'm really not too impressed with how they handled things after your losses.... Complicated fibroids can cause miscarriage so after your history I'm quite shocked that they didn't address that issue! But since you're at the 13 week mark now I wouldn't at all worry about miscarriage now... but the location of your fibroid does make requiring a c-section much much much more likely and some doctors will actually remove the fibroid during that time so that time. 

And unfortunately, I'm not to sure where they would the uterine incision if the fibroid was in the way! That's definitly something to ask the ob and if you can I'd love to know the answer to that!


----------



## Alexp

Hi Kandykinz

Thanks for reply. I havent got an appointment until October 28th which to me is absolutely ridiculous in my case. But the Sonographer said there is actually ntohing they can do by seeing me. But I think just the reassurance will be okay. The fibroid has grown over my cervix. The other is at the top of my womb wall. I need to know what will happen in the 3rd trimester. I have been told a cearean 2-3 weeks before due date. I think with the discomfort I am in with it it will be a long time before that.


----------



## KandyKinz

Alexp said:


> Hi Kandykinz
> 
> Thanks for reply. I havent got an appointment until October 28th which to me is absolutely ridiculous in my case. But the Sonographer said there is actually ntohing they can do by seeing me. But I think just the reassurance will be okay. The fibroid has grown over my cervix. The other is at the top of my womb wall. I need to know what will happen in the 3rd trimester. I have been told a cearean 2-3 weeks before due date. I think with the discomfort I am in with it it will be a long time before that.

Management with when they do c-sections will really vary from one ob to the next... There's actually no reason I'm aware of for doing the c-section sooner then later and the only real benefit to scheduling the c-section early is just that... it's scheduled. So depending on the doctor you'll likely get the c-section anywhere between 37 and 39 weeks. Also, I thought I'd mention that if you did go into labour prior to the section it wouldn't be the end of the world at all. They would just do the section when you arrived to the hospital and there's actually benefits to laboring a bit before a c-section for babe.


----------



## katefly

Hello
I am 16 weeks pregnant with my second child. They found a large fibroid in my first pregnancy, mine was also a low down, blocking the baby's exit. I just had routine ante natal care until about 36 weeks when they did a repeat scan, my fibroid hadn't grown much (only about 25% grow in pregnancy) but was still covering the cervix and causing my daughter to be transverse lie. I was then advised to take things very quietly as the worry with transverse lie is that the umbilical cord can come out if the waters break but all was well. I was booked for a classical c section - cutting up and down - rather than a bikini line scar as the fibroid was in the way, I had about 2 or 3 more scans before my delivery. Somehow my daughter managed to get her head beside the fibroid the day before my c section and I had a bikini line c-section. We will just have to see with this baby but am expecting I may need an up and down c-section


----------



## KandyKinz

katefly said:


> Hello
> I am 16 weeks pregnant with my second child. They found a large fibroid in my first pregnancy, mine was also a low down, blocking the baby's exit. I just had routine ante natal care until about 36 weeks when they did a repeat scan, my fibroid hadn't grown much (only about 25% grow in pregnancy) but was still covering the cervix and causing my daughter to be transverse lie. I was then advised to take things very quietly as the worry with transverse lie is that the umbilical cord can come out if the waters break but all was well. I was booked for a classical c section - cutting up and down - rather than a bikini line scar as the fibroid was in the way, I had about 2 or 3 more scans before my delivery. Somehow my daughter managed to get her head beside the fibroid the day before my c section and I had a bikini line c-section. We will just have to see with this baby but am expecting I may need an up and down c-section

I'm a little confused??? So the rationale for them doing the classical was so they could better reach the babies head for delivery as opposed to not wanting to cut through the fibroid??? Cause they must have had to cut through the fibroid to do the bikini uterine incision right?


----------



## katefly

Sorry that wasn't very clear. They booked me for a classical as the fibroid was in the way of the bikini line cut on all the scans up until an ultrasound on the morning of my c-section, when she had somehow managed to get head down rather than being transverse and had managed to wedge her head down next to the fibroid and kind of squeezed it out of the way, so they could cut along the bikini line with out cutting the fibroid. They try to avoid cutting the fibroid as they have so many blood vessels, in fact they were planning to cut through my placenta rather than go anywhere need the fibroid. This is also why they don't recommend having the fibroid removed when you have a c-section. I hope this makes sense.
I was lucky as I didn't have the terrible pain you are having so had my c-section at 39 weeks.


----------



## KandyKinz

Okay, that makes sense... ultrasound definitly isn't perfect and the perception of what they see can be drastically impacted by the position of the baby... for instance my mom has placenta previa with my sister... EVERY scan she had though said that the placenta was only low lying and not covering the os... Well she kept hemorrhaging anyways and ended up having a c-section because of it... and afterwards the ob told her the sonographers were dead wrong... the placenta was completely and entirely covering the opening of the cervix. 

Also, there's been some studies in the past few years showing that myomectomy can be done without risking hemorrhage like previously thought.... I'm trying to remember but I think there were certain types of fibroids eliminated from the studies (I think???). But I can certainly understand why an ob wouldn't wanna try it if if they were told for years and years not to do it!


----------



## Alexp

Seems my fibroid is of the percentage that is growing. Yesterday I felt dreadful the more the fibroid causes discomfort the more nauseus I seem. I am sick on these days. Its a consistant throb and without the paracetamols I dont know how I would cope. They only take the edge of it though.

I was crying last night as I was that fed up. I can only work for max two hours in morning (self employed) just walking or standing for more than half hour makes it worse. I honestly dont know how Im going to get through the next 6mths. The only slight relief I get is if I lie totally flat so theres no strain bearing downwards. Fortunately I can rest most afternoons but as I have always worked this is so boring for me. 

I keep saying to myself if this baby can make it so can I. Im just worried that after the birth the discomfort will still be there. Especially like you said, if they dont remove them during the ceasrean. I assumed they would do this then. Because its on my cervix its like having a continuous orgasms sensation. (overated:nope:)


----------



## KandyKinz

:hugs: Wish I could do something to make the pain and discomfort go away.... but I just have hugs :hugs:


----------



## tickledpink3

I have 11 nickel-sized fibroids and they posed no problem during my pregnancy. I did have a dermoid cyst that gave me pain but they didnt listen. My point is dont let her make you feel like a hypochondriac. Be persistent and make sure to relax


----------



## Alexp

Well I rang the MW who said ring the DR . I explained last time she said she didnt know what to do as she was not a baby specialist. I said should I see the specialist Im under at the hospital but she said No , my normal DR at surgery. Are they listening to me or what ? :growlmad:
Then I couldnt get in so I have to ring this morning at 8.00am for an appointment

This fibroid is growing with my hormones and is as big as the baby. The other is slightley smaller above the baby. :nope:


----------



## KandyKinz

Are you taking any pain relievers now? There are several that are safe to take in pregnancy so once you get your appt you should talk to your doctor about that.

Also, what else would _you_ like them to with the fibroid. I read a few case studies online of them removing them in pregnancy but ofcourse that's not without risks. And if that's not an option for you I'd definitly bring up having it removed at the section cause it has and can be done. The biggest risk to doing that is that it would cause ++ bleeding and they'd have to perform a hysterectomy (where they'd remove the uterus but keep the ovaries so there wouldn't be hormonal issues afterwards), but many of the studies I looked at showed few problems with hemorrhage during the procedure. Anyways, if you're not planning on having any more children that might be an appropriate risk as then you wouldn't have to deal with any of the fibroid discomfort postpartum nor would you have to undergo surgery again with a baby at home. But ofcourse if you do intend on having more kids in your future it may be best just to wait it out.


----------



## Alexp

I spoke to me female Dr and she said it was only safe to take paracetamols. 
She agreed the specialist should not have prescribed the hormone pessaries with me having fibroids already there. I told her I felt I had no care in place with this pregnancy. I was told I could change my specialist if I wasnt happy.
Also told me to phone Gynecology clinic and explain (closed until Monday)

Im on aspirin due to 5 losses so I doubt they will remove after cesarean due to bleeding issues. Yes I would have all removed as this is my 9th pregnancy and I definately do not want to feell like this ever again. Anyway its a miracle this one is here with me age. 

I want to question this so called specialist that laughed at me, when I stated the throbbing was like an orgasm but in front and back passages. He said he had no others women in hundreds complaining of this. Well if he had read my bloody notes he should have noticed fibroids- and realised an hormone pessarie would make it worse. The fact he doesnt want to see me until im 20 weeks is annoying with my age and history.:growlmad:


----------



## KandyKinz

Doesn't seem that your receiving any continuity of care at all let alone adequate care. Maybe I change in specialist is the best option! 

I'm not sure if you're into alternative medical practices at all but acupuncture and hypnotherapy can be quite effective at calming chronic pain and doesn't have negative side effects to the pregnancy as medications can. If you do go that sorta route though you should make sure that the accupuncturist has exerience in working on pregnant moms. Anyways, it's just a thought.


----------



## Alexp

Thanks Kandykinz

You wont believe this but I asked for acupuncture when I went to the MW. She said they would be in touch within three weeks, that was three weeks ago. Typical for me. Will ring Monday to check as the MW said it may help the pain. Its the midwifery service that does it. Thanks for all the help:flower:


----------



## KandyKinz

hopefully they'll get back in touch with you sooner then later.


----------



## Alexp

Absolutely ****ing fuming sorry for rant

Ive been to Epu or a scan as had slight brown show yesterday again.
Baby is bouncing around and we know what it may be but keeping it secret as its early to tell the sex spot on. ( they are not supposed to say really at this stage, but I was going to pay £58 on Saturday for a 16wk gender scan and asked if I should wait in case I was wasting my money. I assured them I would not take it as gospel as it was so early. quite a clear pic though)

Whilst there I told them about the acupunture and that I hadnt heard anything yet (3 weeks) they tried to phone as fibroid is slightly bigger still and causing discomfort. They couldnt get through and asked me to phone. To which I just have. They couldnt find my referral at all and have put me on a list BUT theres 30 other ladies now in front of me waiting. I was nearly crying I was that annoyed. I can understand a bit of a wait but I should be at least half way down the list by now. See what I mean they dont seem bothered about me at all. Im so frustrated by the lack of help.

Saying that the EPU staff are fantastically supportive of me so as a Thankyou I bought them some goodies for their tea breaks and a Thankyou card. Its nice to be apprecaited at times - makes your job worthwhile.:flower:


----------



## KandyKinz

that's awful that they put you at the bottom of the waiting list!!!! Is there any options to have it done privately there?


----------



## Alexp

I have had to reduce my work load so cant afford it. I did have it private 3 years ago TTC but the chinese health shop kept pushing me to buy supplements that were expensive. I packed in with over £200 worth to go. 
So dont want to be in that situation again. 
Also the MW said she would have to contact someone to see if it works on fibroids. If it works on nausea, pain, back ache, migraine etc I cant see why not then.


----------



## KandyKinz

I've read that it definitly can help with fibroids


----------



## Alexp

Kandikinz

I took your advice Thanks. Ive enquired about private acupuncture with an ex midwife with 40 years experience. I explained everything in an email and asked for some prices. Hopefully I will find the money if its not too expensive. 
Will let you know. Thanks for post as I never thought about it before then

Alex

Pm you what im having as a Thanks , needless to say Im shocked as I thought differently. As long as it gets here I dont mind though.


----------



## KandyKinz

Alexp said:


> Kandikinz
> 
> I took your advice Thanks. Ive enquired about private acupuncture with an ex midwife with 40 years experience. I explained everything in an email and asked for some prices. Hopefully I will find the money if its not too expensive.
> Will let you know. Thanks for post as I never thought about it before then
> 
> Alex
> 
> Pm you what im having as a Thanks , needless to say Im shocked as I thought differently. As long as it gets here I dont mind though.

Well that would be good if that midwife doesn't charge too much and she hopefully won't be pushing you to buy chinese supplements!


----------



## happigail

I have a fibroid that the scan shows as being close to the my cervix, its 46mm, so not huge. Its stopped growing but when it was growing in early 2nd tri, the pain was terrible. At this point it hadn't been identified, and I went to the labor ward just in so much pain... they told me it was UTI, sent me to the docs who thought UTI then asked the labor ward to scan me, which they didn't as they were so sure it was UTI. Man its SO annoying how they brush us off. The fibroid was finally found at my 20 week scan and I could do a told you so (I just knew thats what it was from the pain and research) trouble with my told you so was no one really cared and the only info I have got is from constantly asking... they said they will wait and see about the birth and if I need a c section til the end when she engages or not. Fills me with confidence.


----------



## Alexp

Well Tuesday I was in that much pain it made ne violently sick. Paracetamols didnt touch it. I phoned the Accupunture clinic and booked in privately. £35 every week, this is going to be a struggle but I cannot go on as I am. I have to work for finacial reasons. So losing £35 is better than double that amount.

The lady said she would have to be very careful with my history and strategically placed the needles. It turned out she works privately for my specialist . I told her how I felt he had ignored me and she said to mention this to him. She also told me to ask him to get it me,on emergency appointment on the NHS. Even she didnt think it was fair I should have to pay with my history and age. She couldnt guarantee it would work as she is continually fighting against the fibroid growing. But I believe in alternative medicine and spiritual things.

Today my lower half feels heavy but not throbbing or burning. The nausea seems worse but I would rather have this than the pain. I also have a banging headache ( may not be related although I never have headaches)
I will mention it to her next week however. 

Whilst lying on the bed something told me she would be able to get me through this. Hopefully this is right as Im trying to think only positive outcomes. :thumbup:


----------



## KandyKinz

Well I think the accupuncture certainly sounds promising in terms of pain managment, now if you could only get your other ailments under control. 

I've been getting problematic headaches as well this pregnancy. I'm the type of person who gets a headache once every two years and starts freaking out when I get one cause I automatically think worse case scenario.... But for the last few weeks I've experienced more then my fair share of headaches. I did with my last pregnancy too though so I'm not too complained. If you find a solution please let me know....


----------

